# yardım etmek / yardımcı olmak



## sufler

Merhaba.
Could you give me some sentence examples to clarify in which situations you use _yardım etmek_ and when _yardımcı olmak_?
At the very beginning I thought they are synonyms, but whenever I used the first one in a sentence, Turks corrected me in favor of "_yardımcı olmak".
_So finally, what is the difference in meaning and the contenxt of use for each of them?


----------



## FlyingBird

Yardım=help
Yardımcı=helper
etmek=to make
olmak=to be

yardım etmek=to make help 
yardımcı olmak=to be helper

Yardıma ihtiyacın var mı?=do you need a help?
yardımcıya ihtiyacın var mı?=do you need a helper?


buyrun, size nasıl yardımcı olabilirim?
buyrun, size nasıl yardım edebilirim?


----------



## murattug

when Turks corrected you?
could you give an example?


----------



## sufler

murattug said:


> when Turks corrected you?
> could you give an example?



It was some time ago, I can't remember exactly, but it was a simple sentence kind of "I can help you learn English"...
I used yardım edebilirim and someone said it should be yardımcı olabilirim


----------



## murattug

I don't think there is important difference

ben sizin Türkçe öğrenmenize yardım etmek için buradayım
ben sizin Türkçe öğrenmenize yardımcı olmak için buradayım

in English there are at least three words (help, aid, assist) means yardım. I think they have nuances.


----------



## trn142

sufler said:


> Merhaba.
> Could you give me some sentence examples to clarify in which situations you use _yardım etmek_ and when _yardımcı olmak_?
> At the very beginning I thought they are synonyms, but whenever I used the first one in a sentence, Turks corrected me in favor of "_yardımcı olmak".
> _So finally, what is the difference in meaning and the contenxt of use for each of them?



actually they are in  both correct we (ı mean turkish)  translate it  to yardımcı olmak or yardım etmek


----------



## Reverence

The difference between "yardım etmek" and "yardımcı olmak" is identical to the one between "to help" and "to be helpful". Which is to say, not much. "Yardımcı olmak" (to be helpful) may invoke the idea of a more concentrated effort compared to the rather casual "yardım etmek" (to help), however. Nothing significant in the end.


----------

